# Anyone near Collinsville Illinois ?



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This is a new thing I am going to try, we'll see how it works. I get contacted several times a week by people looking to give me logs...unfortunately many are just too far away to make it worth my while because of my local availability. But hey, if you are close a free walnut is well worth the time.

That is the case here, *free* walnut, cut it and haul it off (or even hire that done, I think a guy could still make out). One tree is 33" and the other is 22". The owner says they are 20' to the first limb and will be easy to fell/remove. Just the bottom part of the 2 trees is about 1500 bft, free. Mill run walnut is averaging $3 bft now, so $4500 worth of lumber (some may be higher grade since they are large, I have some stuff that is $7.00 bft from 30"+ logs)

I was using $4500 worth of lumber as a ball park. I will also throw out a ballpark mill rate. I charge $.35 bft to mill...so here that lumber would cost $525 to mill. I am not sure but I think down south there the rates are $.25 bft, leaving you with $375 invested in lets say again ball park $4000 + lumber.

Anyone in the area want to get into an adventure in harvesting and having their own lumber milled ? Or any sawyers lurking, same deal, free walnuts. I can forward the guys contact info in a PM. The guy contacted me because he wants to see them put to good use instead of piled and rot/burn. I believe they are being removed for a driveway and he is cool for contacting me, just trying to help him out and maybe some one here with a nice little pile of walnut.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I am *real* close to Collinsville actually ........................................... texas. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would imagine those dudes are already loaded on a trailer by now. The guy looking to give them away contacted me last night and said one of the men I had passed his info on to was coming over at 8:30 this morning :smile:. He said he would send pictures Monday, hope he does and hope everything worked out well for both parties. You snooze you loose on a deal like this .


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Daren I would have loved to have them but you live closer to them than I do. High gas doesn't help.
David


----------

